# Starting a FB Army



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

im getting into the WHFB game and settled with two choices for my starter army; Vampire Counts and Bretonnia.
i like the VC army because they have some REALLY good characters and some ridiculous units (Blood Knights).
i like Bretonnia because...well, theyre the good guys in shining armor that stand in front of a horde of daemons in defense of their people...and because i love cavalry.
so any input you knowledgeable people could provide as to the pros/cons of each army, or why either is better than the other in your opinion are what i need ^_^


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Well, for Bretonnia, you've already stated the biggest draw.... Tons of Knights defending the homeland against all threats. An interesting war machine, one of the best flying units in the game, and a few cute dames and there ya go!

With VC, you'll have your share of the newest models, a bit more competitive variety, and the right to act like a zombie or old b-movie actor when playing the army. What's not to love there?

I have the feeling that Brets would be less expensive to field, and that you'll have fewer buddies in your area, and expanded region, building the same army. The VC, being the lastest thing, will have many, many people updating and building new armies. It really comes down to your personal interests, though. VC, I think, will give you more options during the game and make things more interesting.


----------



## Captain Galus (Jan 2, 2008)

im all about options and super powerful characters...the VC are beginning to sound more like my kinda thing. i also want an army that is relatively easy to paint, and the brets dont really fit into that category


----------



## Malikant (Dec 1, 2007)

Bretonnians are easy to paint, metallics and cloth takes no time at all if you focus on being neat and using fewer, 'stronger' strokes of paint. VC are excellent to drybrush and ink though, so it is an equal call in my mind as to which is easier to paint. Though, with Brets you wont have to paint nearly as many models.

On the gaming side, VC is (correct me if I'm wrong) all about co-ordinating charges to get the full effect out of your rank bonus and fear (from the infantry), and the kills you inflict (from the characters and cavalry). As with the Brets, I personally believe that co-ordinating charges to take out as many units as possible before the enemy can react and you lose your maneuverability (by being bogged down in combat).

All in all, I think its up the aesthetics, that is, which you prefer the look of better, as both of the armies play very offensively, and are relatively easy to paint.


----------



## jman (Feb 20, 2008)

Brets are cool and you don't need a lot of powerful characters since each knight is basicly a night goblin bigboss with better leadership. also brets have pretty simple strategy: charge kill break pursue rotate flank/rear charge kill break pursue repeat.

VC are expensive goblins (zombies/skelies) and heros that may rock but expensive and suck in 500 points.


----------



## Hespithe (Dec 26, 2006)

Go with the VC... you already have your heart set on them... Start with the basic core units and practice your painting skills before tackling the characters. You'll only have a few of them, and even if you don't care much for painting, they deserve your best effort. 

Good luck!

And, on March 1st, we'll begin our WHFB Army Painting Event. I hope to see you enter!


----------

